# EIB KNX Programmierung



## klaus1 (9. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für eine Gebäudeautomatisierung. Auf der Suche bin ich natürlich auf die Standards EIB (Europäischer Installationsbus) gestolpert.
Nachteil: Programmierung erfolgt über ETS (Engineering Tool Software) über KNX Standard.
Es gibt ein Sourceforge Projekt mit dem Namen "Calimero" welches mit dem EIB/KNX Standards kommunizieren kann.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob diese Art der Automatisierung sinnvoll ist? Oder gibt es im OSGi Bereich andere bessere Möglichkeiten einige Verbraucher anzusteuern?
Danke,


----------



## tuxedo (11. Jun 2009)

Kommt auf die Schnittstelle und das verwendete Protokoll an.... 

So allgemein kann man dazu wohl nix sagen.

- Alex


----------



## klaus1 (12. Jun 2009)

Naja, ich bin für alles offen. Hauptsache ich kann Verbraucher ansteuern, und das ganze über Java abwickeln.
danke,


----------



## tuxedo (15. Jun 2009)

Na wenn du ein für dich passendes System suchst: Wäre dann ein Gebäudeautomatisierungsforum nicht passender? Dort werden eher die Experten solcher Geräte sitzen und dir die verfügbaren Schnittstellen nennen können.

Wenn du dann ne Liste mit Schnittstellen hast kann du ja gerne hier nochmal posten, dann können wir zusammen schauen welche Brücke sich zu Java bauen lässt...

Schnittstellen die sicherlich keine Probleme bereiten:

* Netzwerk-/Socket mit bekannten, offenliegenden Protokoll
* RS232 und Paralell-Port 
* IrDA/Infrarot (geht dann über RS232)
* Seriell über Bluetooth (emulierte COM-Schnittstelle des Bluetooth-Gerätetreibers)
* und ein paar mehr

- Alex


----------

